

Seeed Studio's Open Parts Library: commonly used electronics components - unwind
http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/OPLopen-parts-library-catalog-c-136_138/

======
unwind
There's also a corresponding Wiki page, with their Eagle library for all the
components handy:
[http://www.seeedstudio.com/wiki/Open_parts_library](http://www.seeedstudio.com/wiki/Open_parts_library).

No idea if anyone has converted this to e.g. KiCad, I've searched around but
not found anything. That would be a nice addition.

Disclaimer: I'm not associated with Seeed Studio in any way, except being the
occasional customer. :)

